# Any water stocked on the range?



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't know anything about freshwater fishing, but I just got a range pass and was wondering if there were places to fish on the range around the Hurlburt/Navarre area?


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

The map will show you any pond or lake that is open. The river that runs under hwy 87 will take you out on the range. I never fished on the range but a lot of people do. Check hunting dates and wear orange if your in a hunting area.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Also check an internet map service like google maps, there are quite a few not on the Eglin map and many on the eglin map that are basically dried up.


----------

